# TK Hobby raceway in WNY



## racermike26 (Jan 24, 2006)

Newly opened TK hobby raceway in the Summit Park Mall in wonderful Niagara Falls New York, will be having large scale trophey race to end out the indoor season on april 30th, one day of high class racing. For more information on the track, services, and race information see www.tkhobby.com/forum


----------

